# Steam Cleaner Suggestions?



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

:driver:Hi,

This is my first official question on the forum, and ive had a good search before hand but couldnt find anything really...

My current seats are upholstry and they are very dirty and stained due to my butter fingered little boy dropping his stuff all over the car! 

I am looking to purchase a steam cleaner/wetvac jobbie but im a little lost as to what would bring them up trumps and looking fresh?

I have seen a few on ebay but not really sure what i should be looking for...

If you can suggest some good ones for fairly competetive prices that would be appreciated or if anybody is selling on let me know a price and what you have...

Being a new boy obviously has its bad points when buying stuff due to forum reputation, but im trustworthy etc...which can be vouched for on E46zone.com

Thanks guys....


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Have a look around on Ebay Sam.
There were a good few vax steamers not so long ago.

But you are roughly looking for a machine with around 3.5 Bars of pressure and the highest steam temperature you can afford.

They have many uses including within the house, which will gain you some brownie points also.

I have nearly finish a comprehensive steam review. Just glass cleaning to do.
So hoping to have it up towards the end of the week.
Gordon.


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

caledonia said:


> Have a look around on Ebay Sam.
> There were a good few vax steamers not so long ago.
> 
> But you are roughly looking for a machine with around 3.5 Bars of pressure and the highest steam temperature you can afford.
> ...


Hi Gordon,

I have seen some with that pressure amount etc, but would i also need a wet vac to remove the dirt etc form the upholstry? I was under the impression that the steam cleaner would just move the dirt around and not actually remove it?

thanks for the quick reply buddy


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a Fabia we did not so long ago.
If you read the post you will see that the steamer breaks down the bond between the grime and upholstery. This is the removed with a clean MF.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145447&highlight=fabia

The higher the steam pressure the more you will be able to do with the steamer. Wheels and arches as well as many other things.
Gordon.


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

Great! Ill have a good read, thanks very much!

Edited - Great Write up by the way. Grime to Shine!


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

If its any interest to you I brought a hand steam cleaner from home bargains also avaible on the shopping channel its 900-1050 watt 240v AC and was £10.99! it only holds 500-750ml roughly but comes with loads of attachments to and brilliant for those hard to get places


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

grayfox said:


> If its any interest to you I brought a hand steam cleaner from home bargains also avaible on the shopping channel its 900-1050 watt 240v AC and was £10.99! it only holds 500-750ml roughly but comes with loads of attachments to and brilliant for those hard to get places


Haha, Home Bargains is a MErseyside thing isnt it lad, Im origionally from Birkenhead, but now live in Bath....Havnt seen a Home Bargain Since i moved...

What shooping channel was that on? Ill google them and see if H B have a website..

cheers mate


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

grayfox said:


> If its any interest to you I brought a hand steam cleaner from home bargains also avaible on the shopping channel its 900-1050 watt 240v AC and was £10.99! it only holds 500-750ml roughly but comes with loads of attachments to and brilliant for those hard to get places


These are basically a kettle with a nozzle though, its not a proper high pressure steam cleaner, I gather they are as different as chalk and cheese.


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

gt5500 said:


> These are basically a kettle with a nozzle though, its not a proper high pressure steam cleaner, I gather they are as different as chalk and cheese.


Oh i see, ive seen these on ebay for like £15...i want one thats resembles a hoover, if you know what i mean...there is a good one on ebay for £35.00 not a decent make though, but should do the trick i think....and its 3.5bar


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sam_Burns said:


> Oh i see, ive seen these on ebay for like £15...i want one thats resembles a hoover, if you know what i mean...there is a good one on ebay for £35.00 not a decent make though, but should do the trick i think....and its 3.5bar


Yeah thats what you want if you are not going to spend lots of money, if you search the forum you will find a thread by caladonia about one of them cheap 3.5 bar cleaners. I think he got on quite well with it but upgraded to an industrial machine.


----------

